# gcc6-aux stopped building



## rhsbsd (May 29, 2018)

I saw some recent changes but looks like something went wrong. Could not find e-mail link to maintainer either.

```
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--  Phase: fetch
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
===>  License GPLv3 GPLv3RLE accepted by the user
=> gcc-6-20180516.tar.xz is not in /xports/lang/gcc6-aux/distinfo.
=> Either /xports/lang/gcc6-aux/distinfo is out of date, or
=> gcc-6-20180516.tar.xz is spelled incorrectly.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /xports/lang/gcc6-aux
```


----------



## SirDice (May 29, 2018)

Looks like somebody forgot to update the distinfo file with the new(er) version.

You can update it yourself until it is fixed in the ports tree by running: `make makesum`


----------



## talsamon (May 29, 2018)

Should fixed with https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports/head/lang/gcc6-aux/distinfo?r1=471093&r2=471092&pathrev=471093 .


----------

